# Goat Weight by Age by Breed



## 4.16Acres (Jun 12, 2017)

Is there a list, by breed, of the weight range goats should be at certain ages (2 months, 3 months, etc.) I have two wethers that are Nubian/Nigerian mix and each weigh about 55 pounds each and are just eight months old.  They are healthy, wormed and have great muscle tone.  And eat non-stop.  I have two doelings that are four months old (full Nubian) and weigh about 30 and 34 pounds.  They were tiny when we got them a month ago and have grown and put on weight and size.  Again, wormed and eat all the time, too.

I have no idea what their birth weights were.  They are all half siblings (same father) and came from a rescue.  I got their weight with heart girth.  These aren't for show or meat production...just for us.  Although I may breed the girls in a couple of years for the milk.   According to what I've read the wethers put on weight faster (OMG...they got big fast!) than the does and bucks.  And I've also read that they grow for about three years.  They get forage in the pasture, weeds on the fence, every evening there are a whole bunch of branches cut and tossed into the pasture for eating.  Plus grain, a little sweet feed and some BOSS.

Just trying to find the goat equivalent of the human child age to weight ratio.  Thanks.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm not aware of any specific chart.  It can vary from animal to animal.
Sounds like they are doing fine though.
Might want to think about offering some hay of some kind.
When you say "grain" what do you mean?
I would ditch the "grain" and sweet feed and just get a balanced feed. 
The wethers probably don't really need any feed or grain at all at this point.  People who have gotten wethers from us for pet have been successful at avoiding UCT by transitioning from feed to alfalfa pellets at around that age.


----------



## 4.16Acres (Jun 12, 2017)

They eat the medicated feed for coccidiocis.  They had it when we got them, so I take no chances after their treatment.   We've offered them hay, not interested when we have all sorts of green weeds and leaves on branches to eat.  

Thanks for the info about the chart.  I was just wondering.


----------

